# How to hunt for job in Singapore



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

seoexperts said:


> Hi,
> I am 8 years experienced SEO Expert. I was working at Mumbai based SEO company as SEO Manager. I recently left my job.


Well, you did do your search I guess .. 



> In some discussion board, they have mentioned that Singapore is over crowded by foreigners and it is difficult to find job in Singapore as a foreigner.


True .. and yes .. it is hard for Foreigners .. and the MOM is tighenting up the rules



> What is the best way to find SEO related job in Singapore? Shall i visit Singapore on visit pass and search for job?


You can visit and look .. no risk, no gain .. 



> Please guide me what should i do because visiting singapore and looking for job costs too much. If visiting is required then i can also visit singapore and look for the job. I want to know whether "Singapore is over crowded by foreigners and it is difficult to find job in Singapore as a foreigner" statement is correct or not.


Singapore is not a anti foreigner country. If you worth your salt, you will find an employer and MOM will approve your pass. The key is what is it you are bringing to the table, that a local or a resident here cannot, to justify employing a foreigner ?



> Is foreigner get jobs in singapore


 ???? 

BTW, if anybody thinks it is unfair to reduce the flow of foreigners, think again. Say, for example, how easy it is for foreigners to get work pass to work there ?

Singapore is much more open, than any regional country .. things just got a bit tighter now ..


----------

